# Auto Train Amtrak Pricing?



## Nolathyme (Jul 31, 2012)

How are prices determined for the auto train?
It looks like you can book at 11 months out.

Do prices fluctuate similar to airline prices?
Do they start low and once the lowest prices are booked , the prices rise (similar to SWA)?
Do they run sale fares and lower the prices - if so - do Holiday fares get lowered too?


Is it LIFO or FIFO for the autos?


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 31, 2012)

Do prices fluctuate similar to airline prices?  *Yes*
Do they start low and once the lowest prices are booked , the prices rise (similar to SWA)?  Yes, they use a bucket type pricing system
Do they run sale fares and lower the prices - if so - do Holiday fares get lowered too?  Sometimes, yes . . . I don't know about holiday fares being lowered
Is it LIFO or FIFO for the autos?  Not sure how they load/offload

You can get more info by checkout out their web site.


----------



## BM243923 (Jul 31, 2012)

We take the Auto Train annually for the past 5 years.

Since we have 2 fixed weeks I always book 11 months out.  I check from time to time and have never seen the price lower.  Since the Auto Train is usually sold out they do not need to hold sales during the fall/spring seasons.

We usually arrive at Lorton by 12:30pm the day we leave and when we arrive in Sanford we have had our car back in 1/2 sometimes or up to 1 hour later.


----------

